# Terror on a Sunny Day



## Edward Campbell (11 Sep 2010)

This, reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions (§29) of the Copyright Act from the _Ottawa Citizen_, reminds us that:

1.	Not all casualties wear uniforms;

2.     3D (defence, diplomacy and development) requires civilians to be put in harm's way; and

3.	The road to recovery is full of pain and requires considerable courage:

http://www.ottawacitizen.com/health/Terror+Sunny+Bushra+Saeed+story/3509584/story.html


> Terror on a Sunny Day: The Bushra Saeed story
> *At 26, Ottawa's Bushra Saeed has had her idealism tested like few others. The young diplomat went to Afghanistan because of a deep commitment to the region. Three months into her assignment, she was grievously wounded in an IED blast that killed Calgary Herald journalist Michelle Lang and four Canadian soldiers. Eight months after that terror strike, Saeed is forging a difficult peace with it all.*
> 
> 
> ...




Ms. Saeed is wrong about one thing; she said, _"I will not be defined by this accident;”_ it wasn’t an accident; it was a murderous attack by barbarians.


----------



## Occam (11 Sep 2010)

Must be a little dusty in here.  What an incredible young woman.  I have no doubt we'll be seeing bigger things from her.


----------



## ModlrMike (11 Sep 2010)

She seems like a remarkable young lady. I wish her a speedy recovery and much good luck in her future.


----------



## jollyjacktar (13 Sep 2010)

Thanks for sharing that ER.  She is indeed a fine young lady, I wish her well.  I had dealings with a few of her co-workers at the DDC, all very nice folks.  I wonder who will take care of them when our boys leave next year.


----------



## gun runner (19 Sep 2010)

A fabulous story..thanks for sharing it.Ubique.


----------



## Edward Campbell (19 Sep 2010)

Her courage, her pain and her determination, in short, her story is not much different from that of dozens, indeed hundreds of CF members - her story has just been better told. Many of us here, have friends who have endured/are enduring the same thing with the quiet stoicism that is the hallmark of the Canadian soldier.


----------

